# Possible 68 GTO seats??



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I have what I think are two bucket seats for a 68 Pontiac GTO. Is there a way to tell for sure? Is there a model number I could look for? Part number, and location? 
Please don't laugh too hard, but these seats were in an old Army jeep I just purchased. Apparently the previous owner thought they were more comfortable than the original seats for the jeep. Anyway, I don't need them, and want to sell them to someone who does, but I want to know what they are exactly before I do. 

Thank you all for your time, and any info you care to give.

Sincerely,

Chris Lange
Cortland, NY


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Post detail pictures of both the seats and the mounting rails.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As long as they haven't been recovered, will be able to tell by the pattern in the seat. Post up a pic like Rukee said........ Here's a pic of a '68 seat...


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, here are a few pics, but the seats are still in the jeep, so they aren't the best.
I'll go out this afternoon, and get some better ones...

Thanks folks, its very much appreciated!!

Chris


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, here are a few more pics of the seats. Can anyone tell me what they are from? I'd like to sell them but I need to know what I am selling. :cool

Thanks again, and have a good day!!

Chris


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

I think they were originally white, it looks like white paint under the sprayed on green....

Thanks again folks,

Chris
Cortland, NY


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'68 GTO/Lemans....... Looks like they were originally parchment like you mentioned.....


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the info! How much do you think they are worth? I'd like to sell them to someone who can use them. I certainly don't need them for my ww2 army jeep! 

Thanks again and have a good day!!

Chris
Cortland, NY


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Halsey said:


> Great! Thanks for the info! How much do you think they are worth? I'd like to sell them to someone who can use them. I certainly don't need them for my ww2 army jeep!
> 
> Thanks again and have a good day!!
> 
> ...


Depends on if you are willing to mess around with shipping them. They may bring a better price out on the www. I recently sold an original pair of 68 Camaro seats on my local Craigslist for $150 with no trouble. I probably could have gotten $200+ on eBay but didn't want the hassle of shipping.


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info,

Was that $150 a piece or for the two?

Just wondering.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Halsey said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Was that $150 a piece or for the two?
> 
> Just wondering.


That was for the pair. They looked OK but really needed new covers and cushions to be nice, very similar to what you have. I bought a pair of recently rebuilt 67 seats for $200 from a friend and I didn't care if I got every penny out of the old ones...........I just wanted them out of my way. If you have time to wait and haggle a little, you can get $200 for decent seats.


----------



## Halsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks again, you've been very helpful. I think I'll go with $150 and be done with them. I need the money to get the ww2 jeep seats I really need for this project...

Much appreciated!

Chris
Cortland, NY


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

*Are these still for sale?*

I am actually looking for original seats for my 68. I doubt it, but can you let me know if these are still around?

Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Being that it's an old post and the OP hasn't been logged in since 3/31, I doubt they're still available. The OP was around long enough just to get a price for his seats from the members then bailed. I would keep looking......


----------

